# Secound time out with my boat



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I finally got a picture of one of my catches . It was the second time taking the boat out as the first time I had no luck  but the second time was better.
I also caught a crappie as well and my buddy caught a few crappie and a couple of sun fish




I hope this is one of many to come 8) 

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2007)

Very nice! Nice to see people getting out! The skunk is over now, You will catch fish every time you are out from now on :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Well I finally got a picture of one of my catches . It was the second time taking the boat out as the first time I had no luck  but the second time was better.
> I also caught a crappie as well and my buddy caught a few crappie and a couple of sun fish
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jim can you add this one to the 'Angler of the year contest'? 

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> fishnfever said:
> 
> 
> > Well I finally got a picture of one of my catches . It was the second time taking the boat out as the first time I had no luck  but the second time was better.
> ...



Sure will! I was planning on doing it anyway tonight (now actully) when I got home!


----------

